# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Sichere Hilfsmittel bei leichter Inkontinenz nach Op

## harry47

Hallo,

ich habe mich in diesem Forum nur 1x vor ca. 7 Jahren beteiligt. Inzwischen ist viel passiert, sh. PK-Historie.
Medizinisch kann ich wohl sehr zufrieden sein. PK war organbegrenzt, postoperativer PSA nicht nachweisbar.

Eine AHB habe ich nicht gemacht. Frühere negative Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen Veranstaltungen sowie die Aussage des operierenden Arztes "können Sie genauso gut zu Hause machen" haben mich davon abgehalten. Mein Urologe hält von Kontinenztraining wohl gar nichts. Er winkt ab und meint, es käme alles von allein. Hat mir aber trotzdem ein Rezept ausgestellt. Die Übungen beim Physio sind aber eigentlich immer dieselben, nur in unterschiedlichen Positionen. Nach jeder Behandlung verschlechtert sich die Kontinenz etwas für den Rest des Tages. Habe auch schon bis zu 3 Tagen keinen Tropfen verloren, dann aber ohne spezielle Übungen zu machen. Das spricht für die Einstellung meines Uros.

Es besteht also eine leichte Inkontinenz. Bei einigen Bewegungen kommen Tröpfchen. Denke ich dran und spanne die BB-Muskulator vorher an, kann ich dies verhindern. Beim häufig vorkommenden Aufstehen vom Stuhl/Sessel ist schon eine gewisse Automatik da. Ich habe auch keine Probleme, den Schließmuskel bewusst zu bewegen und auch deutlich zu fühlen. Beim Wasserlassen kann ich problemlos anhalten und weitermachen. Nachts hatte ich bislang - von Beginn an - keinen Verlust; die Blase hat sich immer rechtzeitig gemeldet. Bisher habe ich TENA Level 1 verwendet. Würden von der Saugfähigkeit her gesehen ausreichen, wenn sie nicht so klein wären. Level 2 ist etwas größer. Aber 100%ig sicher sind sie nicht. Und das ist mein Problem. Das gute Stück liegt nun mal nicht immer gleich; mal auf 12 Uhr, mal auf 3 Uhr, usw. Die Spitze liegt dann immer am Rand der Einlage und die Tröpfchen sind dann schon mal außerhalb der Einlage in der Hose gelandet. Dabei habe ich eigentlich noch einen relativ Kleinen, der ja durch die Op auch noch etwas kürzer (weil eingezogen) geworden ist.

  Zu Hause stellt dies kein großes Problem dar. Ich bin aber noch freiberuflich als Seminarleiter tätig, habe vorsorglich meine nächsten Termine in den November gelegt, so dass mir noch etwas Zeit bleibt. Die Vorstellung aber, vor etlichen Teilnehmern und Teilnehmerinnen zu stehen und eine nasse Hose zu bekommen, das wäre ein Albtraum, darf also auf keinen Fall passieren. Ich würde auch ungern die Tätigkeit aufgeben wegen der leichten Inkontinenz.

Unter den Hilfsmitteln gibt es ja viele Angebote. Im Internet habe ich gesucht und Vieles gefunden. Da gibt es zunächst die schon bekannten Einlagen. Diese unterscheiden sich aber hauptsächlich in der Saug-/Aufnahmefähigkeit, nicht dagegen in Länge und Breite.

  Daneben gibt es Einmalhosen (Pants) und wiederverwendbare (Shorts) mit bleibender, fest eingenähter Einlage, wohl aus einem Bambus-Material. Alles kaufen und durchprobieren würde sich über viele Monate hinziehen.
  Eine sinnvolle Lösung könnte ich mir vorstellen, bei der Er in einer Art Tasche innerhalb der Einlage gehalten wird, so dass sichergestellt würde, dass die verlorenen Tropfen auch wirklich in der Einlage bleiben. Ich konnte aber bislang bei der Suche nicht erkennen, ob es so etwas gibt.

  Mein Anliegen richtig sich an die Forums-Teilnehmer, die schon etliche Erfahrungen mit Einlagen/Pants/Shorts gesammelt haben. Bitte nennt mir diese; dann könntet ihr mir helfen, mein Problem sicher zu lösen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

  Harry

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Harry,

Dein Anliegen ist schon sehr speziell. Im *Inkontinenz Selbsthilfe Forum*, ist ein für Dich passender Rat am wahrscheinlichsten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## harry47

Hallo Heribert,

das spezielle Inkontinenz-Forum kannte ich noch gar nicht. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Werde mich dort mal einlesen und schauen, ob ich passende Beiträge finde.

Gruß
Harry

----------


## Michi1

Da ich ja 2 Jahre lang Inkontinent war habe ich mich für Einlagen der Fa. Seni entschieden. Die gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Größen. Ich war auch lange Zeit im Inkontinenz Forum, aber das ist schon sehr speziell.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Harry,

die Urologenschaft scheint sich nicht einig zu sein betr. Notwendigkeit/Dauer von Schließmuskeltraining nach RPE. Meiner, der auch die OP gemacht hat, hielt in meinem Fall (er kennt mich ein bißchen) eine stationäre AHB für verzichtbar, keinesfalls aber regelmäßiges Schließmuskeltraining per ambulanter Physiotherapie. Auf meine Frage wie lange hat er mich damals schockiert mit “das müssen Sie machen für den Rest Ihres Lebens”. Bei einer Konsultation vor kurzem habe ich ihn auf die unterschiedlichen Urologen-Ansagen zu diesem Thema, die ich u.a. hier gelesen habe, angesprochen. Er ist ein feiner Mensch, der Kollegen nicht offen disqualifizieren würde, aber ich konnte ihm ansehen, daß er Aussagen wie “unnötig” oder “heilt von allein” für schwer daneben hielt. Ausdrücklich wiederholt hat er, daß das Training 1. unabdingbar und 2. in der Regel eine lebenslange Veranstaltung ist.

Ich kann Deine Erfahrungen bei Deinem Physiotherapeuten bestätigen: Die Übungen sind unendliche Wiederholungen (Sinn der Sache), und es gab öfter mal Verschlechterungen für kurze Zeit. Innerhalb von ca. 10 endlosen Wochen hat sich die Kontinenz sehr, sehr langsam so verbessert, daß das Training Sinn zu machen schien. Ich fand die Standard-Übungen auf Dauer stinklangweilig und habe irgendwann eine für mich funktionierende alternative “Physiotherapie” gefunden, bei der ich geblieben bin. Jedenfalls kann ich bestätigen, daß faule Zeiten, die über ca. eine Woche hinausgehen, zu einer zwar leichten, aber merklichen Verschlechterung führen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die (Wieder-) Aufnahme von regelmäßigem Training nach 6 oder 7 Jahren was bringen würde, ich würde aber drüber nachdenken. Vielleicht haben andere dazu einen Rat.

Ich verliere heute eher selten ein paar Tropfen, z.B. bei schwerem Heben, fühle mich aber sicherer mit Tena Level 1 oder 2. Neben die Vorlage ist nur dann mal was gegangen, wenn ich eine sehr weite, ausgeleierte Unterhose getragen habe. Die Beinabschlüsse müssen gut sitzen. Blöde Frage: Du kombinierst die Vorlagen doch wohl nicht mit Boxer Shorts? Ich würde es als erstes mal mit etwas strammer sitzenden Unterhosen probieren. Alternativ würde ich nicht im Internet suchen, sondern beim Sanitärfachhandel. Da siehst Du in der Realität wie lang, breit, dick die Dinger sein können. Ein guter Laden wird Dir ein paar Proben mitgeben. Mit den großen Dingern ist mir selbst in der ersten schlimmen Zeit nach der OP, als es besonders beim Gehen nur so lief, nie was daneben gegangen – aber eben kombiniert mit gut sitzenden Unterhosen. 

Das wirst Du, glaube ich, hinkriegen.

----------


## Michi1

Rastaman, so wie du schreibst nur ab und zu ein Tröpfchen da würde auch die Tena extra leicht ausreichen. Ist eine schwarze Einlage. Die benutze ich da nach dem urinieren der künstliche Schließmusken nicht sofort schließt un da kann es auch vorkommen das das eine oder andere Tröpfchen noch kommt-

----------


## Rastaman

Michi,

ich schreibe nicht irgendwas von mir, egal ob es paßt, sondern habe versucht, auf das sehr konkrete Problem des Fragenden einzugehen. So wie dieser das geschildert hat, war bei Tena-1 nicht die Dicke, sondern die Größe/Breite der Vorlage das Problem.

In meinem Fall habe ich ziemlich lang rumprobiert und bin aus gutem Grund bei Tena-1 oder -2 gelandet. Ich habe zu strammer sitzenden Unterhosen geraten, weil sich das bewährt hat. Weil die aber nicht wie ein Druckverband sitzen, hat, ähnlich wie bei Harry, bei mir die Beweglichkeit des guten Stückes manchmal zu Problemen geführt, so daß ich mich mit den größeren Versionen sicherer fühle.

----------


## uwes2403

@ Rastaman ich denke, da ist Harry aber im Sanitätsfachhandel besser aufgehoben, als im Sanitärfachhandel :-) Sorry, could not resist.

Den Tipp, von Boxershorts aus Slips zu wechseln unterschreibe ich aber sofort ....da sitzt dann die Vorlage auch ohne Kleben relativ sicher.
Ich nutze Level 1 beim Volleyball training und Punktspiel...da ist noch nie etwas passiert. (allerdings würde bei mir auch eher ein Verrutschen der Vorlage zu Problemen führen als die Beweglichkeit des guten Stückes von dem nach div. Therapien gar nicht mehr so viel übrig ist)

 Mit einem engereren Slip und entsprechender Vorlage sollte auch die Leitung eines Seminars ohne Überraschungen möglich sein, sofern nicht guppendynamische Tanzeinlagen dabei sind. Es gibt doch sicher auch Pausen, die zur Blasenentleerung genutzt werden können.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Rastaman

> ...im Sanitätsfachhandel besser aufgehoben, als im Sanitärfachhandel...


Oops – danke für die Korrektur, Uwe.

Habe z.Zt. viel mit dem Sanitärfachhandel zu tun, und das ist fast (!) so unerfreulich wie den Sanitätsfachhandel bemühen zu müssen...

Sorry, Harry

----------


## harry47

> Oops  danke für die Korrektur, Uwe.
> 
> Habe z.Zt. viel mit dem Sanitärfachhandel zu tun, und das ist fast (!) so unerfreulich wie den Sanitätsfachhandel bemühen zu müssen...
> 
> Sorry, Harry


Naja, der kleine Unterschied fällt kaum auf. Außerdem hat die ganze Sache ja auch irgendwie mit "Sanitär..." zu tun, wenn wir auf dem Porzellan hocken.

Ich sehe, mein Problem ist erkannt. Tena 1 ist nicht nur dünner, sondern auch kleiner als 2. Richtige Beinabschlüsse gibt es ja nicht, da die Einlage nach unten immer schmaler wird. Wenn bisher Tropfen in der Hose waren, waren die unten im Dammbereich. Ich habe nochmal weiter gesucht und mir mal Proben von anderen Formen bestellt, z.B. eine Taschenform, werde also erst mal weiter testen. 

Zum Schließmuskeltraining: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Vibrationstrainer (Rüttelplatte)? 
Man sagt, dabei würden insbesondere auch die tiefer liegenden Muskeln, wie z.B. auch die BB-Muskulator trainiert. Und das sehr viel schneller. Ich habe ein solches Gerät in meinem Fitnessraum und habe schon vorsichtig damit angefangen. Eine Verschlechterung wie nach dem Besuch beim Physio habe ich zumindest nicht festgestellt. Mein Physio bestätigt die Eignung, allerdings mit Vorsicht; da könne man auch was verkehrt machen. Wenn, dann nur vertikal, nicht dagegen "3D". 

Gruß
Harry

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Rastaman:



> die Urologenschaft scheint sich nicht einig zu sein betr. Notwendigkeit/Dauer von Schließmuskeltraining nach RPE.
> 
> Auf meine Frage wie lange hat er mich damals schockiert mit das müssen Sie machen für den Rest Ihres Lebens.


Das kann ich so nicht nicht bestätigen.
Ich hatte 3 Monate nach der RPE keinerlei Inkontinenz mehr.
Das lese ich das erste Mal, dass später noch Übungen gemacht werden müssten.

Kneift man nicht automatisch die Backen zusammen, wenn man mal dringend muss?
Das sind doch unbewusste, automatische Übungen!?

Meine RPE war im April 2013

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Harry, da ich 2 Jahre total Inkontinent war habe ich viele Einlagen ausprobiert. Die vom Marrktführer mit T konnte ich nicht benutzen. Die sind bei mir immer ausgelaufen oder sie waren zu dick. Das die meisten unten schmaler werden ist so gewollt. Mann sollte sie halt ziemlich weit unten in eine eng anliegende Unterhose klemmen. Dann ist die schmale Seite zwischen den Beinen und stört nicht beim Gehen. Bei starker Inkontinenz hat sich die Seni Man Super beährt. Sie wird unten nicht schmäler. Sie wurde auch in der AHB empfohlen.
https://seni.de/de_DE/product/seni-man-super-2

----------


## harry47

Möchte mich nach einiger Zeit mal wieder melden mit einem Ergebnis. Ich hatte ja nach einer Vorlage in Taschenform gesucht. Eine solche Vorlage stellt z.B. die „MoliMed for men active“ dar (ca. 6,50 € für 14 Stück), eine Tasche, nach oben offen, in die „er“ einfach nur hineingelegt wird. Nach wenigen Bewegungen trotz stramm sitzender Hose war er wieder draußen. Nach meinen Feststellungen daher untauglich.


  Dann erfuhr ich von einem neuen Produkt „X-top for men“. Hörte sich gut an, habe sie gleich in einem Probepäckchen mit allen drei verschiedenen Stärken und außerdem eine Normalpackung mit 10 Stück, Stärke 1  bestellt. Über 1 €/Stück ist natürlich schon ein stolzer Preis. Der Unterschied zu der MoliMed liegt darin, dass die Hülle schmaler und länger ist und oben mit einem Klettverschluss mehrfach geschlossen werden kann. 


Meine Feststellungen hierzu: Der Klettverschluss ist eher so zuverlässig wie ein „klebender“ Haftverschluss. Viel hält er nicht aus. Auch diese Tasche rutscht bei Bewegungen, zumeist aber nicht gänzlich ab. „Er“ bleibt also noch in der Tasche. Es besteht zwischen den 3 verschiedenen Saugstärken kaum ein Unterschied, jedenfalls nicht sicht- oder fühlbar. Erst auf die Mikro-Waage gelegt, ergibt sich ein kleiner Unterschied im Gewicht. 


Fazit: Allein auf diese Einlage würde ich mich nicht verlassen wollen. Sie sitzt nicht so fest wie gewünscht; die Nutzung ist umständlicher; der Preis ist hoch.


Das weitere Suchen habe ich jetzt erst einmal eingestellt. Werde weiterhin Tena Level 1 verwenden, wenn ich etwas Besonderes vorhabe, Level 2;  X-top nur solange der Vorrat reicht und zusätzlich mit Tena Level 1.

----------


## Arnold65

Hallo Harry, früher hast Du ein Vibrationstrainer erwähnt. Hast Du schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?

----------


## Michi1

harry, die ich vorgeschlagen habe hast du noch nicht ausprobiert?

----------


## harry47

Hallo Arnold,

mit dem Vibrationstrainer halte ich mich im Moment zurück, da er mir Probleme in den Kniegelenken verursacht. Habe ihn allerdings etliche Male benutzt, und habe ein gutes Gefühl, was die Kontinenz angeht, besser jedenfalls als nach den herkömmlichen Übungen beim Physio, nach denen die Inkontinenz für den Rest des Tages sich verschlechterte.

Ich werde mal versuchen, herauszufinden, ob man auf dem Vibrationstrainer auch in anderen Haltungen, also ohne die Knie so zu belasten, etwas erreichen kann. Dazu hatte ich bislang mir aber die Zeit nicht nehmen können.

Hallo Michi1,

habe ich. Hat mir nicht zugesagt. Vom System her gut gedacht, funktionierte bei mir aber nicht so. "Er" bleibt häufig nicht zwischen den Seiten und dann gelangen Tropfen nicht in das saugfähige Material. Unten auch störend. Habe die Einlage dann - solange Vorrat reichte - nachts verwendet, allerdings nie wirklich gebraucht, da ich nachts immer rechtzeitig von der Blase geweckt werde. Inzwischen schlafe ich meistens sogar durch.

Gruß, Harry

----------


## Hartmut S

> Mein Urologe hält von Kontinenztraining wohl gar nichts. Er winkt ab und meint, es käme alles von allein.


Da gebe ich dir recht.
Mein Urologe hat mir zwar auch eine Verordnung zur Einzel-Therapie gegeben, aber ansonsten ist er der Meinung deines Urologen.

Wenn du einmal diese Übungen erlernt hast (das ist sehr wichtig), kannst du es tatsächlich Vergessen in einer Gruppe (meistens schwangere Frauen) mitzuwirken.

Was viele gut finden, diese Übungen bereits vor der OP zu machen, finde ich nicht gut.
Sicherlich gibt es Einzelfälle, aber mein Operateur wollte es nicht.

Ich habe mit der Inkontinenz seit fast 6 Jahren keine Probleme.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Arnold65

Hallo Harry, verrate bitte wie heist Deine
 Vibrationsplatte.
Danke

----------


## harry47

> Hallo Harry, verrate bitte wie heist Deine
>  Vibrationsplatte.
> Danke


Die heißt "Skandika V1 Twin Engine", in der Bucht für 185 € gekauft (mit "Preisvorschlag", sonst 219 €).
Direkt bei Skandika steht sie für 499 €: https://skandika.com/fitness/geraete...1-twin-engine/
Ich finde sie ganz ordentlich. Gibt sicher Besseres, was aber dann auch viel teurer ist. Schade, dass ich sie (wegen der Knie) nicht intensiver verwenden kann.

----------


## Michi1

Harri, ich will dir nicht nahetreten aber in die Vorlage von Seni passt fast ein Elephantenrüssel. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da etwas herausrutscht wenn man die richtige Unterwäsche dazu trägt. Mir Erfahrung von 2 vollen Jahren weiß ich bestimmt von was ich rede. Am Schluss habe ich immer noch 3-4 Stück am Tag gebraucht und habe aber damit alle Arbeiten gemacht die im Garten anfallen. Auch wurde die in der Klinik in der ich meine AHB gemacht habe ausgegeben und viele haben sie benutzt ohne sich beschwert zu haben.

----------


## harry47

Hallo Michi1,

ich kann’s nicht ändern. Habe die Einlage getestet und aus nicht nur einem Grund als für mich nicht geeignet festgestellt. Ist eben so.
Glaube dir aber gern, dass du mit der Einlage besser klar kommst. 

Gruß, Harry

----------


## Jacekw

Hallo Harry,

wir haben in der Selbstholfegruppe Erfahrungen über die Inkontinenz Hilfsmittel unterhalten. Jeder dürfte seine Einlagen mitbringen und hat über sie berichtet.
Ich habe die Informationen gesammelt und hier auf der Seite beschrieben:
=>  http://prostata-selbsthilfe-bietighe...-und-vorlagen/

Gruß, Jacek

----------


## harry47

Hallo Jacek,

danke für den Hinweis. Die dort aufgeführten Produkte habe ich entweder getestet oder angesehen oder schon nach Beschreibung verworfen. Bei mir geht es ja ohnehin nur um ganz leichte Inkontinenz.

Ein Wort aber zu der dort abgebildeten Tasche. Die habe ich getestet und halte sie für völlig ungeeignet. "Er" hält sich überhaupt nicht darin. Da ist dann schon die neue x-top besser, aber auch nicht optimal und sehr teuer.

Da die Kontinenz in letzter Zeit noch besser geworden ist, reicht mir Tena 1 völlig aus. Zumeist geht sie trocken in den Müll.

Gruß, Harry

----------


## Michi1

Jacek, dazu möchte ich sagen da ich eine schwere Inkontinenz hatte habe ich mir das Urinalkondom anpassen lassen und war damit sehr zufrieden. Der Halt war in Ordnung, fast sogar das Gegenteil, ich musste mir einfallen lassen wie ich es Abends wieder abkriege. In der Nacht beim Liegen war ich trocken. Auch der Beitel am Fuß störte nicht, ich war sogar im Urlaub damit.
Was vergessen wurde bei deiner Aufstellung ist die Penisklemme. Wenn man die richtige hat, ich hatte meine in der Schweiz bestellt, kann man diese auch ein paar Stunden tragen. Den ganzen Tag funktionierte es bei mir nicht.

----------

